# Our Gateway Porsche



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello All

Just want to start by saying thanks for the wealth of information shared on this forum. I've used it to great effect in the past, but only ever on cars which weren't in the best of shape to begin with. I'm posting here now to make sure I get this right with something a bit more special...

It's an early 2.7 986. Quite boring in spec, but crucially very well looked after by one owner from new. It's been used properly, and we plan to continue that trend - in fact we will be using it every day. I plan to protect it accordingly - not something I've done before.





There are few problem areas which need attention (it really is very good), I'll post up as I tackle them. I'll search / post in the relevant areas if necessary, but if anyone would like to offer advice on my plan as a whole here I would be more than grateful for the advice.

My previous experience is of paint correction by rotary - I used the advice on here, got stuck in, and have been very impressed by the results. I have one tub of DJ Diamond White that has been doing the rounds for about 5 years, it's been on 5 cars, I get on very well with it but the 986 needs a bit more. I'm not afraid of spending money where it's necessary, but I can't really justify having multiples of exotic products on hand - I get through them pretty slowly as I never wash the cars as often as I'd like. My current arsenal goes something like this:

Valet Pro Snow Foam (not had great results) + decent lance on Nilfisk machine
Surfex (love it)
Car Pro TRIX (used a whole bottle on a motorway warrior and removed virtually zero)
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (seems to need a lot of work and plenty of blowback - ran out)
DJ Shampoo (Basics IIRC) + 2 buckets
Sonus Clay (not tried)
Menzerna PF2500 / FF3000 + 3M pads (loads left, advice on pads sought)
Aforementioned tub of DJ DW
CG Speed Wipe (alright I presume - don't use it much because I'm never sure how it reacts with what's underneath)

I'm planning to move towards the BH range for most of my stuff. Partly because I've been really impressed with what I have tried (and the science), and partly because I get confused by having cross sections of different product ranges on my shelf.

So, plan for the Boxster:

BH Surfex, Dynax UC - underneath
BH Auto Foam, Auto Wheel, Korrosol - shiny side (up)
Clay, small amount of correction
Gtechniq Total Surface Protection Kit (CSL, Exo, C4, C5, G1, I1, L1, C6, ought to do it)

Bits I'm not sure about yet: (will answer these as I go along)

Headlights: totally clear as yet, need some protection from UV. PPF or ceramic? One prominent scratch, how to deal with without compromising the factory UV protection?
Hood: how to remove any existing protection if any (Surfex?), how to protect the plastic window (seen some good stuff on cleaning / restoring, not required here) - may well ask Gtechniq. Same for poly wind deflector
Corrosion on calipers (anodised I think)
Corrosion on exhaust finisher

All I can think of for now. I look forward to sharing my results with you. I'm pretty well sold on the Gtechniq system but keen to hear of results from alternatives. Almost as drawn to the interior sealants as exterior coatings - especially with the propensity for moisture and UV in a drop top.

Thanks!

PS: previous results on the motorway warrior - soon to depart. DJ DW over dealer applied Supagard! He was really keen to do it (for "free") so I let him on the agreement that he didn't seal in any swirls. Did a surprisingly good job. Here it is after two years (washed about three times in total...):


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice Boxter you got there, so great cars out there know at good money lots with low miles as well, enjoy. Your beemers looking great there as well:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice little Boxster there.

I've got a 987, and I've used 303 Fabric Cleaner on the hood, before protecting with the 303 fabric Guard.

I'm pretty impressed with it, I did it back in June and its holding up quiet nicely in the weather, and light rain beads up on it really well.

In fairness when the cars outside all day and it rains all day, your never going to get any product to fully repel without soaking in to some degree.

I'd buy the 303 Fabric guard again and I reckon if I got some now and topped up the hood with 2 coats it would be worthwhile.

6 months in and still working I'm pretty happy.


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> Very nice Boxter you got there, so great cars out there know at good money lots with low miles as well, enjoy. Your beemers looking great there as well:thumb:


Thanks very much. Such good value they represent at the moment!



James_R said:


> Nice little Boxster there.
> 
> I've got a 987, and I've used 303 Fabric Cleaner on the hood, before protecting with the 303 fabric Guard.
> 
> ...


Thanks James, that's very helpful. I shall look into it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice Boxter you've got and yes, definitely looks like it's been well looked after


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking motor :thumb:


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks both!

Work continues apace on the workshop at the moment, small distraction. It's been a long process to get to this stage but starting to come together now the lights are up... :buffer:

I might do a thread on the build of the mancave if people are interested.










Haven't done anything to the 986 apart from drive it yet. It's looking like we may well keep the F20 through this winter and start afresh in the new year.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

ttc6 said:


> Thanks both!
> 
> Work continues apace on the workshop at the moment, small distraction. It's been a long process to get to this stage but starting to come together now the lights are up... :buffer:
> 
> ...


Yes please do a thread on the mancave, I'm always after ideas for mine in currently having built!


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

JwilliamsM said:


> Yes please do a thread on the mancave, I'm always after ideas for mine in currently having built!


Funny, I was just reading through your thread now! I think you need a floor like mine - I'll comment in your thread.

I'll get on to writing mine up!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a great set of new bbs rep wheels and tyres that would look the dogs on that.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Loved our Boxster, have a widebody 4S now, but miss the Boxster.


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

ted11 said:


> Loved our Boxster, have a widebody 4S now, but miss the Boxster.


We've no plans to get rid of this one, it's far too good to let go of! I'm after a 996 Turbo (or more likely 4S) for the ultimate his 'n' hers.



ttc6 said:


> Funny, I was just reading through your thread now! I think you need a floor like mine - I'll comment in your thread.
> 
> I'll get on to writing mine up!


Thread on the garage can now be found here.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Funny, I was going to start a thread today about the early 986 Boxster I picked up on Saturday.

Mines a 'too goo to not buy' high spec model thats been showered with love and big bills. Everything has been done it seems, and not too bad from a detailing viewpoint either - it does bead ! Plus it was cheap as chips, drives beautifully and is in fabulous nick, especially inside. 
It joins my 944 Turbo.

My list of things to do I'll post in my own section, but good luck with yours.


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Look forward to seeing that one Mark. We did want a car like that if I'm honest, but the back story with this one was what sold it to us. Plus, I had seen a lot of dogs by this point - this one isn't perfect but it's really honest.

Have you got a thread / some pics on the 944? A lot of love for these too here - in fact we were really torn between going after an S2 or the 986. 986 just cut it in the end because the boss found it a bit less intimidating - plus that lovely stereotypical Porsche intake howl just behind your left ear!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I've the Turbo now for 14 years, its a real keeper so I wasn't really looking - I just knew the guy who was selling the 986 and I seemed to buy it...

No thread on the 944 actually, though its featured in my column this month in Ultimate Porsche magazine. But as the 986 is a clean slate I'm intending to document and build a thread of what I do to it. 944 has had so many products on it its untrue !

No howl on mine though, in fact only a turbine-like note - 944 sounds much better.

My other company www.carinspections.co.uk looks at more dogs than the RSPCA.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks a great Boxster


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Some of these have been loved and treated like the proper Porsche they are, they're the ones to have. Too many sadly under invested in.


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

First wash on the 986 today, rather satisfying experience. Just enough to assess where it needs work. Going to go back and take a proper look round tomorrow, start to form a plan.

Some new toys courtesy of Black Friday: (and some old)


















First impressions, EZ and long Vikan brushes particularly good. Small one a bit stiff for use on the roof. Auto Foam and Auto Wash particularly good. I2 seemed to work a treat on the roof and for removing cosmetics residue on the touch points in the F20.

I2 at work:










Some evidence of protection. Maybe a filler-heavy polish of some description, has the look of filled RDS on most of the surfaces. Got plenty of cack out of the arches but nothing to write home about.










Will stick some pictures of the problem areas up tomorrow.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing this. I owned a 987 from 2008-16. Great car which i used as a summer toy. If you are going to use it everyday prepare for some pretty big bills. I put about £5k into mine on servicing alone over 40k. And don't leave it out in freezing / heavy rain in you can help it.

This was mine:


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

G105ALY said:


> Looking forward to seeing this. I owned a 987 from 2008-16. Great car which i used as a summer toy. If you are going to use it everyday prepare for some pretty big bills. I put about £5k into mine on servicing alone over 40k. And don't leave it out in freezing / heavy rain in you can help it.


Cheers mate, nice looking car you had there. The thing with the cost of ongoing maintenance on this, is that it's eclipsed by the lack of depreciation. With the cost of the loan to buy the F20, as well as the hit in value over 2.5 years, we could have bought a whole extra Boxster with change. Plus the fact that we're tied into main dealer servicing on the BM which isn't exactly cheap. As for whether we use it over winter, we'll see how it goes - but again it was cheap enough that we can afford a winter car.


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Progress update.

GT I2, VP Bilberry, BH AF, 100:1 Surfex, BH AW.

Clean (kinda):










Roof has come up well, but some shiny bits from where it's been folded:


















Some work to be done on the window, inside and out. Scratches and internal cack:


















Scratch in the headlight:










General state of the wheels. Hope I can get away without refinishing them:


























General state of the arches. Good but the fronts are just starting to bubble. Will have to catch these sooner rather than later. Plenty of dirt / rubber / tar / etc. but should all clean up well:


























Paint on the body is good. It has been kept clean. Usual swirls to sort but should be quite easy on a smooth shape like this. Front bumper has been sprayed poorly, see small crack in the middle. General stone chips and a few marks, but what would a sports car be without a battle scar or two?


























Some very stubborn cack on the rear bumper I can't shift. Not sure what it is other than an accumulation of many years' road dirt. Surfex and a brush didn't touch it. Wash mitt came away from it clean. Will try a stronger concentration but beyond that not sure where to go with it. Don't really want to get the clay straight on there. Any ideas anyone?


















Exhaust and trim needs some work:










Interior is really, very, good indeed. Just a bit of wear to the drivers' mat and some scuffs under the drivers' side dash:


















Cheers!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

ttc6 said:


> Cheers mate, nice looking car you had there. The thing with the cost of ongoing maintenance on this, is that it's eclipsed by the lack of depreciation. With the cost of the loan to buy the F20, as well as the hit in value over 2.5 years, we could have bought a whole extra Boxster with change. Plus the fact that we're tied into main dealer servicing on the BM which isn't exactly cheap. As for whether we use it over winter, we'll see how it goes - but again it was cheap enough that we can afford a winter car.


Yep, your are correct ref depreciation. I bought mine for £24k in 2008 with 14k on the clock. I sold it in 2016 for £11k with 50k on, which is pretty good really. I did have a few nightmares though, such as the ECU failing due to water ingress when the roof drain holes got blocked with ice. Make sure you clean these regularly buddy!


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Check, I'll add them to the list. Cheers.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

ttc6 - maybe take the back number plate off to machine away that dark stain ?

On mine, I've cleaned the drainage area where the roof stows but there appear to be, according to the parts diagram, some kidney shaped bowls with the drain holes that cause the front footwell/ECU to get wet. 
Question: how do you gain access as they appear to be low down by the rollover bar ?

Impressed with your progress, mine got its second wash and proper clean of the gutters round the luggage areas, interior is now spot on apart from the seats (minor portion of the interior...). Brought it to work again today...


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> ttc6 - maybe take the back number plate off to machine away that dark stain ?
> 
> On mine, I've cleaned the drainage area where the roof stows but there appear to be, according to the parts diagram, some kidney shaped bowls with the drain holes that cause the front footwell/ECU to get wet.
> Question: how do you gain access as they appear to be low down by the rollover bar ?
> ...


I used to move the roof into a semi-open position and you then see the rear drain holes. Clean any leaves, crud etc and then run an open hose at very low pressure (or pour a jug of water) down the holes. If it runs out of the bottom under the sill then they are clear. My issue came when I'd used the car at work for a week at a hotel. It had been snowing, icy etc and they got blocked. Porsche charged me £1400 to fix it (£200 for the ECU)!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks

I did this and cleared out everything I could see with an airline. Will check again when its warm enough to put the roof down


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

ttc6 said:


> Progress update.
> 
> GT I2, VP Bilberry, BH AF, 100:1 Surfex, BH AW.
> 
> ...


A light machine polish should take they marks off once you get the number plate off:buffer:

& some britemax twins on they tips maybe with some fine steel wool:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice update ttc6 :thumb:


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks all. Going to have a look at the roof drains this weekend. Not been out much recently due to the weather, perhaps we're being too soft on it. May have a pop at machining the rear bumper too as it's bugging me.

Have also ordered some sealant for the soft top and rear window, should get that done.

I had wondered in the Britemax Twins were the right thing for the exhaust and surround, as I had assumed they were anodised black. I think however, after thorough googling that they are just filthy! Forgot to upload a picture of the calipers though, these are anodised:


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

The exhaust probably just has never been cleaned but when you clean it it will probably have corroded the finish. Should make it look a bit better though


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Didn't do anything this weekend but the postie brought some stuffs to try.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

I changed my exhaust for a Porsche Techequipment one. Cost about £200 but looks miles better:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

G105ALY said:


> I changed my exhaust for a Porsche Techequipment one. Cost about £200 but looks miles better:


Yeah I bought this type too, and replaced the old oval one.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

ttc6 said:


> Didn't do anything this weekend but the postie brought some stuffs to try.


I've got G4/G5 on my Porsche screen at the moment :thumb:
Its pretty good, I've used it loads of times on different cars.

I only used this last time as I had run out of Angelwax Vision cleaner and Angelwax H2GO screen sealant, which are both my preferred products in all honesty.
Ease of application, durability, and of course water repellency 
New supplied have arrived since.

The Gtechniq is pretty good though and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

James_R said:


> I've got G4/G5 on my Porsche screen at the moment :thumb:
> Its pretty good, I've used it loads of times on different cars.
> 
> I only used this last time as I had run out of Angelwax Vision cleaner and Angelwax H2GO screen sealant, which are both my preferred products in all honesty.
> ...


Was keen to try the fabric protector more than anything, and as I'm planning to go CSL/Exo on this one made sense to keep it all in the family. G5 is for the rear screen mainly, but will throw some on the daily as well and see how I get on. Hopefully will get away from work at a reasonable time time today and get it done this evening. Cheers!


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Also, I quite like the oval exhaust. Very of the period I think.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Post up your thoughts on the I1 fabric guard mate

Be interesting to see what you think of it.
I've tried it on mats and seats and caps and trainers and whatnot, but it was before I had the convertible.


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Yeah absolutely. Got it on the car the night before last, left it to dry but haven't got it wet yet.

First time I've done anything like this, applied exactly as the video shows (spray loads on, rub it around a bit, towel off the excess). As the overspray dried on windows etc. it hazed and was easy to remove. Not sure if it's cured and left a film like a wax but might be entertaining if it has...

I'll update when it's been out in the rain. Cheers.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

I remember seeing Ed China work on a Boxter and he was properly impressed with how well built and designed it was. 

Its not just an average car with a Porsche badge, its a proper Porsche but not such mad performance and ability.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

The Boxster is a very very capable sports car, don't listen to anyone who snoots about it being 'not a 911'. It's every bit a Porsche.


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Absolutely, it's really well designed. I'm a racing car guy at heart, the compromises you have to make for a roadie mean most of them appear all fat and boring to me. The reason I'm so drawn to the Porsche is how 'racy' it is in places. Ally suspension and subframes, decent geometry, nice compact engine way down low, tidy little transaxle all packaged up in the right place. Even the rad ducts are nicely thought out.

Yeah it's not fast, but over 200bhp in a 1250kg car makes for a nice ratio, the power is easily accessible, it's geared nicely.

It does make me want a 911 though... one for winter, one for summer!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I bought some Zunsport grilles for my air ducts at the front, to protect the condensors/radiators.

In gloss black, they are great, cost me about £90, but are now protecting the a/c condensers that I replaced earlier in the year to the tune of £500.


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Actually done something in the way of work on the 986 recently. Waiting for the weather to get better before we start piling the miles on.

It's not been out in the rain so I don't know how well the I1 will do with a good soaking, but I sprayed some water on the roof to check it had worked and here it is 36 hours later. I was quite surprised to see it hadn't soaked in.










Had a go at the rear window. Here it was before, plenty of scratches and ingrained dirt:










Clayed first, then tried a few methods for correction. Found Menzerna FG by hand with an orange Hex to work nicely on the outside, but couldn't get myself in a decent position to get enough pressure on the inside. Still some marks that I reckon have come from the hose of the vacuum cleaner to sort (visible in the reflection of the light, at the top) but it's significantly better. I hadn't realised how bad it was.










And from the inside:


















Finished off with an application of G5:










Found this in the passenger door shut as I was tidying up, looks like it's been happening for years. The rubber seal has folded itself over and is rubbing on the paint rather than the little protective vinyl strip. It's gone right through to the steel but luckily has also been kept dry and hasn't started to corrode properly. Will see if I can bring the rubber back into shape with some heat but it's pretty stubborn now, and get some paint on this ASAP.










Thanks


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Here's a link I posted on 911uk.com which shows the fantastic correction on a scruffy Boxster. The turnaround is amazing.
Enjoy the Boxster

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...txt=https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QW25dgHCA2M


----------



## Hetz (Apr 8, 2008)

s70rjw said:


> Here's a link I posted on 911uk.com which shows the fantastic correction on a scruffy Boxster. The turnaround is amazing.
> Enjoy the Boxster
> 
> http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...txt=https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QW25dgHCA2M


what a turn around!


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Nothing on the Boxster recetly but driving it. Put it through the MOT last weekend, couple of jobs upcoming but nothing serious. The GTechniq fabric guard on the roof is holding up well, better than expected if I'm honest.

Waiting for the sun to come out again...!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice to hear you're using it ttc6 :thumb:

And good to see pics with a bit of the white stuff around it!

In Feb I took mine to the highest pub in the UK, The Tan Hill Inn in the Yorkshire Dales.

Easy... 

P1020441 by *JMR*, on Flickr

Thick fog and snow all over the place.
The car coped admirably.

Keep the updates coming fella.

Are you on PorscheClubGB ??


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

It’s an all-weather sports car! The tyres on ours are a bit hard for proper hooning at the moment, especially in winter, one of the aforementioned MOT advisories. 

Slight change of plans as we’ve now decided not to get rid of the F20, so the 986 isn’t going to see daily duty. I’m pleased secretly, means it’ll be easier to keep on top of maintenance if nothing else. I’m so in love with it and so impressed with its usability that I’m committed to getting hold of an AWD 996 to use myself as a daily. A high mileage Turbo would fit the bill nicely...

Yours looks very handsome James. We’re not members of any of the clubs yet, but will get round to joining one. We would like to take it to a couple of shows this year. Should be at the Car Cafe in Annesley next month. 

Like the look of the little RS too. It seems we have somewhat similar tastes!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Seems we may not be far from each other either.
I haven't heard of the car cafe at Annesley before, will have to have a look.
When the decent weather comes out the "Torque at the Hall" shows once a month are good, they used to be at Doddington Hall just outside Lincoln, but they're now at Newark Showground.

I joined PCGB, the forum is ok, the newsletters and magazines you get are great, and I'm looking forward to doing a few meets this year now I've joined.

I get updates from Region4 (Lincs & Humberside) and Region8 which is East Midlands.
So I can pick and choose which meet suits me. Its £70 for a year which is a lot, but the magazine you get is £5 a month otherwise.

Worth a look.

ps, nice to hear the 986 will get a rest, and get the old auto trader out looking at those 996's !!


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Ah yes, we can make it out to Newark no problem, look forward to it. Link to the Car Cafe here, it's a Saturday morning thing, good excuse for a bacon roll. Next one is this weekend.

I was looking at TIPEC, they seem to be quite active in the East Mids from looking at their Facebook page - similar price to PCGB. Going rate for a car club nowadays it seems; we'll likely pick one sooner or later, just a case of inertia up to now. I was part of one of the BMW clubs for a year but it just didn't pay unfortunately.

Auto Trader and Pistonheads Classifieds are dangerous!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm close to you two with my early 986 - Stamford.

I go along to TIPEC Peterborough though as a guest currently - all the Clubs will allow you to do so for a few meets to see if you like them. TIPEC is half the price of PCGB, its just how you gel with the people really.


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Ah - must have misremembered the price then.

We're just up the road from Loughborough where they hold a TIPEC meet, hopefully I'll make it along soon.


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

By way of pictures, here's how the GTechniq I1 and G5 are holding up. This is ~3 weeks since a clean, it's been out in the rain and up the M1 a couple of times.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Went along to the cars and coffee thing this morning, good turnout, plenty of Porsches. No classics to speak of unfortunately, and too many skids on departure for our liking though.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Couldn't make it this time, car was in at Porsche for health check and MOT.
Passed with flying colours, no advisories :thumb:


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Haven't been around for a while - work getting in the way of the more important stuff!

Progress with all the projects has been little and often. Still, better than nothing.

You may remember this cacky bottom, pictured earlier in the thread...










Started with a strong Surfex wash down, followed by fallout and tar removal. Then ensued many, many, more than I care to remember, hours with the strongest clay I could get.


































About a week later...










...looking somewhat better. I didn't have the inclination to machine behind the plate at this stage (the whole car needs doing properly, a problem for future me), so I applied Cleanser Polish followed by Double Speed Wax.

Didn't quite get the towing eye cover as clean as I wanted - the clay just got torn to pieces in the tight corners. I expect I need something quite aggressive for this. Cutting compound on a cotton bud perhaps?

But on the whole, not bad I don't think. At least for silver...


















Sourced the correct little expanding fasteners for the square holes. The previous plate was stuck on - I'd prefer not to drill the plate but I'd also like to be able to clean behind it. Lesser of two evils. Maybe.










New plate (made to old defunct dealer design, and with [nearly] the pre-01 wide font instead of the later, narrower / heavier one) coated with GTechniq G5 for now, will be interesting to see how it holds up. I'm stacking up jobs enough to get a bottle of C4/C5 in - will machine it up and do it with this at some point.










Next up, bottom of the bumper, exhaust, and trim.

Thanks!


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

SO tempted by one of these. 

For those who own one, what is the cost of Porsche main dealer servicing like?


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

I can grab out some old receipts for you later today.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Porsche website has the service menu pricing , even for older models. With so many Porsche trained specialists there’s no need to pay silly OPC prices though


----------



## coldflame90 (Mar 1, 2008)

looks great


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

wrxmania said:


> SO tempted by one of these.
> 
> For those who own one, what is the cost of Porsche main dealer servicing like?


I have a 4 year old 981 Boxster S. The servicing is high-ish, but to maintain the official Porsche warranty its a must.

For a car like this one a 986, there are fixed price options or you go to the non dealer network of Porsche specialists which in general seem to be good.


----------



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

Your Porsche is looking great. Where did you get the replica plates from? Are you happy with them? Thanks


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

wrxmania said:


> SO tempted by one of these.
> 
> For those who own one, what is the cost of Porsche main dealer servicing like?


Loads of specialists near you 

http://www.motortuneshotts.co.uk/main/info/index.html

www.spautobahncars.com

http://www.stewartrodenmotors.co.uk/porsche-servicing

John


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks John.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Porsche dealer pricing is on their website - pdf files, fixed prices.

https://www.porsche.com/uk/accessor...vice/serviceandorgininalparts/servicepricing/

Be careful though because it doesn't show all items - they don;t want to tell you about spark plug changes at major service time, for which they used to charge something like £175.

Just had my 987S serviced at Northway's Reading, £618 for major service, plugs and brake fluid change - would have been ca £765 at OPC, so saved about £150.

You might get 10% discount for PCGB membership, good will for older vehicles - so if you want to keep the Porsche extended warranty going (up to 10yrs), and you can get a discount then its actually not too bad to pay the OPCs pricing - just be prepared for a higher bill than you might expect from the pdf files.


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

wrxmania said:


> SO tempted by one of these.
> 
> For those who own one, what is the cost of Porsche main dealer servicing like?





ttc6 said:


> I can grab out some old receipts for you later today.


So I did a good job of that didn't I... my apologies!

We use a local specialist - I think it's relatively easy to find a good one for these. Much more so than more run of the mill stuff - for example I daren't take our 3 year old BMW anywhere but the main dealer, as painful at that experience is. I have serious trust issues. The battle is finding someone who will treat your car as their own.

Rant aside.

The most recent service was from a well regarded specialist in Oxfordshire. I'd say it's on the strong side but an example nonetheless:

Investigate exhaust rattle 48-24
Investigate FL suspension rattle 33-50
Advise on clutch judder 16-75
12k service 201-00
Brake fluid change 111-80

Brake fluid 13-20
Oil filter 11-70
Pollen filter 34-54
Castrol Edge 5/40 (9L) 117-18
Sump plug 23-63

Plus extras comes to 637...

...

At a different specialist:
Water pump, condensers, dryer, AC service 1105
48k service, front discs & pads, 2 coils 1113
12k service, brake fluid 360

Last OPC service (2006):
AC service, 36k service 570

Hope that makes up for the three month delay! Have you bought one?



Carvell said:


> Your Porsche is looking great. Where did you get the replica plates from? Are you happy with them? Thanks


Thank you very much! The plates came from DMB graphics, he is very popular with the Ford crowd - mainly makes up repro stripes and dealer bumf. Plates are nicely made, service was easy, he made the AFN logo up from photos of the old plate all in the price. I had a choice of font to suit the age, only complaint is that the font is not totally correct. A lot of people wouldn't know though...


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

So quarterly update time...

Some of the trim was starting to look a little past its best.

Faded:


















Mildly faded:










Wartermarky:










Pathetic:










Cleaned with BH Surfex, wiped down with BH CF, coated with Gtechniq C4.

mmm, better:


































Yes:










Very yes:










Nearly 12 months in now!

Big European road trip next summer with any luck.


----------

